# Urdu and Hindi: brainstorm



## Alfaaz

*Background:* The English words brainstorm and brainstorming have many meanings, but the ones of interest for this thread are:

Brainstorm: To engage in or organize brainstorming.
_v.__tr._ *1. *To consider or investigate (an issue, for example) by brainstorming.
*2. *To think of or produce (a solution to a problem, for example) by brainstorming.

Brainstorming: 
*1. *A method of shared problem solving in which all members of a group spontaneously contribute ideas.
*2. *A similar process undertaken by a person to solve a problem by rapidly generating a variety of possible solutions.

The Urdu-English Dictionary gives the following: brainstorm
ذہنی صدمے کی بِنا پر سخت ہیجانی دورہ ۔ ذہنی اُلجھن ۔

*Question:* What words/phrases are or could be used in Urdu and Hindi for brainstorm(ing)?


----------



## BP.

It's a coined term, and perhaps the best way would be to coin an equivalent term.

mushtarakah wa sarii3 maghz maarii !!?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> *Background:* The English words brainstorm and brainstorming have many meanings, but the ones of interest for this thread are:
> 
> Brainstorm: To engage in or organize brainstorming.
> _v.__tr._ *1. *To consider or investigate (an issue, for example) by brainstorming.
> *2. *To think of or produce (a solution to a problem, for example) by brainstorming.
> 
> Brainstorming:
> *1. *A method of shared problem solving in which all members of a group spontaneously contribute ideas.
> *2. *A similar process undertaken by a person to solve a problem by rapidly generating a variety of possible solutions.
> 
> The Urdu-English Dictionary gives the following: brainstorm
> ذہنی صدمے کی بِنا پر سخت ہیجانی دورہ ۔ ذہنی اُلجھن ۔
> 
> *Question:* What words/phrases are or could be used in Urdu and Hindi for brainstorm(ing)?




Your dictionary definitions are hardly accurate!

I would like to put forward...

afkaar-jam3ii (thought-collection)


----------



## Alfaaz

> It's a coined term, and perhaps the best way would be to coin an equivalent term.
> 
> mushtarakah wa sarii3 maghz maarii !!?



; what if it is done alone (on paper by students sitting in a class, or an architect thinking of ideas...)?


----------



## Alfaaz

> Your dictionary definitions are hardly accurate!


The English ones or the Urdu ones? ...or both?


----------



## UrduMedium

fikri ja'iza or fikr pashi


----------



## BP.

Alfaaz said:


> ; what if it is done alone (on paper by students sitting in a class, or an architect thinking of ideas...)?


... bar qirtaas!


----------



## Faylasoof

Another possibility is: جہد ِ فكر _jahd-e-fikr / johd-e-fikr _


----------



## JaiHind

brainstorm

I would use "mantrana". Mantrana karna. 

E.g. Mantrimandal ne mantrana karne ke baad ye nirnay liya ki .... .... 
Is baat par mantrana karne ki avashyakta hai.


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the replies everyone! 



> I would use "mantrana". Mantrana karna.
> E.g. Mantrimandal ne mantrana karne ke baad ye nirnay liya ki



Interesting! 

*Questions:* What do the following mean:
mantrimandal:
nirnay: decision...?

What would the Hindi alternatives be for keh / کہ / that and ba'ad /  بعد  / after?


----------



## souminwé

_mantraNaa _is more of an equivalent of _Gaur_. The apparently already acceptable word for brainstorming is _vicaar-manthan_ (विचार-मंथन). You could also use _vicaar-vikSobh_ (विचार विक्षोभ).

Alfaaz, you can easily find the meaning of the words you asked indepedently. Sorry, but it's an easy way to derail threads when you ask here.

And kih and baad are 100% Hindi. There is no Sanskrit alternative,and any attempt forcing one would be incredibly awkward.


----------



## greatbear

souminwé said:


> The apparently already acceptable word for brainstorming is _vicaar-manthan_ (विचार-मंथन). You could also use _vicaar-vikSobh_ (विचार विक्षोभ).



Vichaar-manthan (literally "churning of thoughts") is perfect for brainstorming: both vichaar and manthan are understood by most Hindi speakers, and considering the image that the word "manthan" brings to mind and the ages-old usage of "vichaaroN ka manthan" for intensive reflection, the word slips in effortlessly.


----------



## marrish

souminwé said:


> And kih and baad are 100% Hindi. There is no Sanskrit alternative,and any attempt forcing one would be incredibly awkward.


I agree with this point and also think any forceful attempt is would be awkward but the damage has been done. Instead of Urdu _ba3d_ literary Hindi opts for _pashchaat_. Are you familiar with it?


----------



## souminwé

Yes, I'm familiar with_ pashcaat_. Using it in place of _baad_ is rather pointless, but it has its uses:

_Mubaarak-pashcaat Misr - post Mubarak Egypt_


----------



## marrish

Thank you for this one, I wasn't aware of it. I've seen many times _ke pashchaat_ in the meaning of_ ke ba3d._


----------



## Gabcraft

I, a newbie to this forum, would like to pitch in my two cents as well... "Afkaar-e-jame'ii" got me thinking... 'Afkaar' can be the opening premises or the conclusions... but I wonder if they convey the process as well as 'fikr'... whereas the word 'tafkeer' is the process... it could be individual, or jame'ii.


----------



## Nai Urdu

On the pattern of ifhaam-o-tafheem, how about ifkar-o-tafkeer


----------



## Alfaaz

Welcome to the forum Gabcraft and Nai Urdu! Thanks for your unique replies!


----------

